# Disabled Persons Benefit and Moving to Spain



## slash1975 (May 5, 2015)

Hi all

I am trying to get everything sorted for a potential move to Spain. My query is regarding the 'Severe Disability Premium's while living in Spain. I am already in receipt of the Support Group for ESA and Enhanced Rate for PIP. I know that I can switch to Contributory ESA to live in Spain as well as take the PIP with me as well.

However, I cannot find anything about the disabled persons premiums that come within these benefits. The DWP are giving nothing other than 'don't know' which is why I'm asking here 

Before anyone asks why does a disabled person want to move to Spain well I have family based in Spain and they are in a position to support me much better than I am by living on my own here in the UK. Obviously I'll need to be financially independent of them as they don't have any money to support me.

Slash1975


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Support Group and PIP are transferable but I have a feeling that the Premiums are not as they are income related, but I stand corrected if i am wrong


----------

